# Summer Haircuts....



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope the pictures will attach. I did my 12 year old Chinese Crested in a Modified Poo Continental, my Mutt in a short 1 length a/o.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*My Poo clips...*

My Spoo in a Fox & working on growing him into a German. I got a bit happy with the clippers & screwed up his crest to withers & his hips to tail but all that will grow. Our newest addition with her 1st haircut at 4 months of age I starte in a Japanese style.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOOppppsss!!!*

My Spoo is actually just fluffed up in that picture & I hadn't even gotten clipper happy yet. Let's see if I can find the after, I didn't scissor his legs since I am trying to grow them out.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow you've been busy! Good thing you have a place to do all of them. I think it would take days at home. Very good work on all of them. The crested makes a very good poo. Was surprised. Love the japanese style. Cuddly! They are all well finished with lovely clean work.  Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice!! I love what you did with your crested!!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My Crested Sassy- what makes her a good "poodle" is exactly what kept her out of showing in the Crested ring. 1. she is square, which a Poodle should be but a Crested should be longer back than tall 2. her coat scissors up well though not poodle way to wavy for the Crested look & is considered a "Cotton" or "wooly" coat in the Cresteds so once again not a good show coat BUT it does scissor well at a certain length.

I did compete with her in some grooming competitions & took a 1st place in my division once. but then after that every judge though she was a Poodle which she was not or I got attached to her long TK or her socks. Cresteds have socks & Poodle's have Pons. Oh, well. She is in good physical shape for being 12 years old. She is mostly blind due to cataracts now, has a grade3 heart murmur & has kidney issues but she is holding up well.

Both my Poodles will go into grooming competitions this year. Leif my rescue will be in a German hopefully when it grows out & my pup Louisa will stay in the Japanese style. 3 of my dogs I entered in a grooming competition online so hoping for a 1st place with one of them. 1st is $3,000 so worth entering them. Leif I didn't bother since he is not in the "rag" stage.


----------

